# Udating to Angel Eye



## DriveFreeSigns (Sep 27, 2004)

Greetings,

When updating to angel eye on 98 528, I understand the different wire harness issue when adding angel eye units, but is there a difference in standard lighting sockets or bulbs as well. In short, do you need to change all lamps or receptacles, or just wire harness adapter. There seems to be larger opening on back of angel eye headlight units in pictures I have seen.

Thanks, Mike
http://Arbitrage-Sports.com


----------



## dagoo98 (Apr 23, 2004)

DriveFreeSigns said:


> Greetings,
> 
> When updating to angel eye on 98 528, I understand the different wire harness issue when adding angel eye units, but is there a difference in standard lighting sockets or bulbs as well. In short, do you need to change all lamps or receptacles, or just wire harness adapter. There seems to be larger opening on back of angel eye headlight units in pictures I have seen.
> 
> ...


When I did my conversion the only thing that was different was the wiring. The only sockets on the head lamp are the high beam, which is attached to the bulb so that's universal, the indicator which is the same and them the low beam which will be the same for the two head lamps whether halgen or xenon. The only issue that you might have is if your are upgrading from halogen to xenon you will not have the plug for the auto adjuster.


----------

